# Conversion



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Just a quick question. I was told I could swap the rear disk brakes off of a SE-r to my SE. I was just kind of curious as to what that entails, as far as what do I need and how much of a job it is. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes.
you need the beam axle, or conversion plates from fast brakes, brake lines, came with the conversion plates, both E-brake cables, calipers and rotors.


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

Thanks man, much appreciated.


----------



## McLovin83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey guys, I am helping SweetRide with this conversion and I wanted to be more specific with the question I have about doing it. I've read quite few things about the braking and suspension systems for his car here and sr20forum.com (which BTW, I am REALLY impressed by all the info your sites have) and figured I'd pick your colelctive brains about the brake setup.

I'd like to think the goal we are trying to accompish with the brake system is to put the NX2000 Calipers up front and either doing just the SE-r or maxima rear brake upgrade. I can tell you SweetRide's 200SX is an SE without ABS. I'm going off memory here so forgive me because I can't view sr20forum at work but my question is with the bias of the braking system and if it has enough capacity to to do the bigger front and rear brakes. I remember reading about having to upgrade the M/C during this process and if one really had any advantages over the other. 

I'll try and give you the parts I think we need and hopefully someone can tell me if I am right or not.

Remember the car we are using is a b14 with a GA16, No ABS, and Drums on the rear.

Front Brakes:
NX calipers (unloaded), shims, rotors, pads

Rear Brakes:
SE-R Solid Axel, Calipers, Pads, Shims, Hoses, and E-Brake Cables

Whole System:
Master Cylinder (a specific size/type would be helpful.


Also, I'm thinking all the calipers in question we will probably buy at Checker or Napa since they will be remanned with new seals and what not. Is there any preference as to which place we should get them from? I noticed on checkers website, they hav elike 4 types of front calipers for the NX, is there any difference between them other then being loaded and unloaded? One picture I saw had like a spring on the back of the caliper the other set did not. I will look for pics again and link them if that confuses you.



















Found them! Whats the diff? Also will the mounting bracket for the 200sx work with the NX Caliper?


What am I missing? Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the issue is with the proportioning valving on the master cylinder.
I had the same set up on my GXE and didnt change the master cylinder and it was fine.

You can use the SE-R NX2000 or Altima master cylinders for 4 wheel disc brakes.

If you search some more you will find lots of discussion and master cylinder and proportioning valving information if you want to dig further.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

you need the nx2000 made in japan 1993 with ABS brakes to be sure of getting the AD22VF calipers, loaded and then they come with the torque member. 
YES i know you don't have abs, its just what to ask for at the parts counter!!!
don't buy just the cylinder assembly.
I published a list of part number that i found when i was doing this about 4 yrs ago.
Make sure you get the 26 mm thick rotors. ( people have got the wrong ones)


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

EDIT:--------------Found this from when I was upgrading mine.....
I ordered Raybestos from this....
Part numbers for ad22vf upgrade
Rotors:
BENDIX 141794
RAYBESTOS 96280
DELCO/DURASTOP 18A517

CALIPERS:

WAGNER L126784 Lt Hand
WAGNER L126785 Rt Hand

CARDONE F LEFT 17-1441
CARDONE F RIGHT 17-1440

RAYBESTOS F LEFT RC10156
RAYBESTOS F RIGHT RC10155

AUTO SPECIALTY F LEFT 40-51090
AUTO SPECIALTY F RIGHT 40-51089
__________________


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

See this for more info
http://www.nissanforums.com/suspension-brakes/86449-nx2000-front-brakes-ad22vf-99-sentra-2.html


----------



## McLovin83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ian, you have been a big help my friend! My only question is, if we get these calipers though lets say checker, there return policy state si have to return the exact same item. Has anyone tried to return the calipers off of their 200sx in their place and got the core anyway. I'm sure the man behind the counter would have no idea if they were the right calipers until I brought the originals back and he had no idea what the originals look like 


Now, since we have the front brakes covered, what does the group recommend for the rear breaks?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I ordered mine mail order from RockAuto for about $220 complete with shipping and core.
I ate the core !!!
I don't know if anyone has returned the wrong / different calipers, i guess that's up to you.
To protect yourself you could say these look different, if they say it doesn't matter you are home free and clear. it they start asking questions then you can either tell them you changed them or not.
I personally wouldn't do this. And if you sell the car or it gets written off you can put the originals back on.... i did !!!


----------



## McLovin83 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ian, What did you do for the Mounting brackets and guide pins? Do all of the original parts for the brakes, except for the calipers of course, work with the AD22VF calipers? I'm assuming that using the original brake lines work as well correct?

Just to clairify, so I know we are on the same page, If I order a loaded set of calipers from an auto parts store, that should have everything I need outside of possibly needing new mounting bracket(s), guide pins, brake lines, and trimming of the dust shield?

Sorry for asking so many questions. I'm glad I am talking to someone who has experience in doing this so we don't jump into this little project with out at least having someone what of any idea of what to do lol.

On the rear brakes, do we really need to take the beam axle off an SE-R? I figured you could just take the drums off and mount the rear calipers to the SE axle. I'm assuming if he is not going to be doing any kind of autocross that using just the standard SE-R rear disc brakes would be acceptible for daily driving yes?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

McLovin83 said:


> Ian, What did you do for the Mounting brackets and guide pins? Do all of the original parts for the brakes, except for the calipers of course, work with the AD22VF calipers? I'm assuming that using the original brake lines work as well correct?


No you must get the loaded caliper with the toque member and guide pins, the size difference and position is wrong on the originals.
brake lines are ok.



McLovin83 said:


> Just to clairify, so I know we are on the same page, If I order a loaded set of calipers from an auto parts store, that should have everything I need outside of possibly needing new mounting bracket(s), guide pins, brake lines, and trimming of the dust shield?


yes, and includes the torque members or mounting brackets as you are calling them. 

Trim or remove the dust shield



McLovin83 said:


> On the rear brakes, do we really need to take the beam axle off an SE-R? I figured you could just take the drums off and mount the rear calipers to the SE axle. I'm assuming if he is not going to be doing any kind of autocross that using just the standard SE-R rear disc brakes would be acceptible for daily driving yes?


Yes you must or buy adapters (made by fast brakes). 
The calipers must have something to mount to and there is nothing there on the drum axle.
Check the classifieds for parts on the forum here, SR20.com and SR-20.com
yes as far as i know these are fine.
Dont forget you need brake lines, and E-brake cables as well as the calipers, rotors and beam (or adapter as above)


----------



## the joker (Sep 30, 2007)

if any one is interested i have for sale some items...
Fastbrakes brackets for $80 shipped, se-r rear calipers $120 shipped and slotted/cross drilled rotors $85 shipped. I posted here on these forums and sr20forums also.
thanks


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

the joker said:


> if any one is interested i have for sale some items...
> Fastbrakes brackets for $80 shipped, se-r rear calipers $120 shipped and slotted/cross drilled rotors $85 shipped. I posted here on these forums and sr20forums also.
> thanks


do you have the brake lines that came with the fast brakes adapters?


----------



## the joker (Sep 30, 2007)

sorry, im actually keeping that


----------



## TJ200SX (Apr 30, 2002)

*Suspension difference?*

For those who chose to change the entire rear beam axle for the rear b14 to SE-R brake upgrade, are there differences in the rear struts or mounting position? I need to replace my struts (200,000 miles on original) but am planning to upgrade my rear brakes soon.

Thanks


----------

